# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  El ex-presidente de la CHE reconoce la lentitud de algunas obras hidráulicas y los planes de restitución

## Embalses

*El ex-presidente de la CHE reconoce la lentitud de algunas obras hidráulicas y los planes de restitución    	* 
06-11-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

El ex-presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE), José Luis Alonso, reconoció la lentidud de la ejecución de algunas obras hidráulicas acordadas en Aragón y de los planes de restitución para los afectados por los pantanos.

Alonso fue designado presidente de la CHE en 2004, tras la primera victoria del socialista José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero en las elecciones generales, y fue sustituido ayer, martes 4 de noviembre, por Rafael Romeo. El Boletín Oficial del Estado (BOE) publicó el cese de Alonso y el nombramiento de Romeo.

Alonso volverá a trabajar como funcionario del Ayuntamiento de Zaragoza como ingeniero agrónomo. Alonso manifestó a Europa Press su intención de continuar apoyando a los Gobiernos socialistas de España y Aragón, esta vez a través de entidades sociales.

José Luis Alonso indicó que "hay muchísima obra hidráulica en España" y su valor es de decenas de miles de millones de euros, que han servido, en parte, para asegurar el abastecimiento en el valle del Ebro o crear 900.000 hectáreas de regadíos.

El ex-presidente de la CHE señaló que "normalmente, se centra la visión en muy pocas obras de Aragón y del Pacto del Agua, pero ha habido algunas que han avanzado, como Lechago, o La Loteta, Mularroya y Santolea". Según Alonso, "la visión que nos dan de que no se hace nada no es cierta, otra cosa es que vaya más lento".

En cuanto a los planes de restitución con los que se pretende compensar a los habitantes de los municipios afectados por obras hidráulicas, Alonso explicó que el primero se realizó por la construcción del pantano catalán de Rialp. Sin embargo, reconoció que "por desgracia, van mucho más lentos de lo que me hubiera gustado".

José Luis Alonso comentó que, durante los últimos años, todo el equipo de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) y del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente trabajaron para modernizar la política hidráulica, adaptándola al siglo XXI. Entre otras acciones, promovieron la recuperación medioambiental de los ríos, la aplicación de la Directiva Marco del Agua y aumentar la participación social.

En opinión de Alonso, en la CHE hay participación social "desde hace 82 años". El ex-presidente del organismo de cuenca dijo que los usuarios están presentes en todos los órganos de decisión. Actualmente, dijo Alonso, se consulta a los agentes sociales y se incorporan algunas opiniones a los proyectos oficiales.

En cuanto a la posibilidad de que el Gobierno central encomiende la ejecución de algunas obras hidráulicas al Gobierno autónomo, Alonso afirmó que esto ya ocurre, como en el caso de las depuradoras del Pirineo, que "no son obras pequeñas", o la elevación de agua a Andorra (Teruel). "Se encomendarán más obras", aseguró Alonso.

José Luis Alonso agradeció el trabajo realizado por el equipo humano de la Confederación y se consideró "afortunado" por ser uno de los pocos presidentes de la CHE que han iniciado una obra y la han visto terminada durante su mandato, en alusión al proceso de recuperación inicial de las riberas del Ebro. "Normalmente, inauguramos aquellas obras hidráulicas que empezaron otros presidentes".

La Administración pública "funciona como una maquinaria lenta, pero segura, y se verán los resultados" en sucesivos trabajos, continuó Alonso, quien aprovechó para alertar de la persistencia de algunas especies alóctonas en el río Ebro, como el mejillón cebra, el cangrejo americano y el siluro.

José Luis Alonso dijo que la expansión de los regadíos tiene un límite, como es la disponibilidad de agua, y recordó que en el nuevo Plan de la Cuenca del Ebro "habrá que concretar cuáles son las posibilidades".

----------

